# Wiring diagram



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Where can I get a wiring diagram for a 1999 F350 C&C Superduty?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

What part do you need?Engine/cab/accesorys?I can get some from my pt job,but if I print the whole harness it'll be book thick,boss wont be happy,using up printer,and paper.


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Thanks for the help. Not exactly sure what I need. Problem is the backup lights, 4 wheel auto and ac/heater circuit. Wired in aux backups lights. Worked fine for 2 years. Now blow fuses.


----------

